# Is it possible to get birth certificate



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if it was possible to go to my families home town (Palermo) and obtain my father, grandfather and grandmother's birth certificate when I am visiting there?

I am trying to gather the paper trail to gain my dual citizenship in Italy. 


Thanks for any help,
Chasity


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes. Check opening hours and dates. But I assume a city like Palermo is open all week long. Bring the fee in cash. Won't be very much.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you! Would you happen to know what it is called so I can look it up online?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ufficio anagrafe palermo

Put that into Google. Are you sure they came from the city of Palermo?


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

NickZ said:


> ufficio anagrafe palermo
> 
> Put that into Google. Are you sure they came from the city of Palermo?


Thank you, Yes they are from there. I double checked with my father's twin.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, 

Yeah you should have no problem getting the information but Palermo as a city is insane so make sure you plan your trip well and I would strongly advise against driving if you dont have experience there! Two lanes of traffic can quickly turn into six at a moments notice!

Public transport close your eyes and put in some headphones, thats the way to navigate Palermo ?


----------

